# WW2 Military Westfield Columbia Ser# Question



## johan willaert (Jun 19, 2015)

Recently I came across an MG prefixed frame which had a four-digit serial number with an A suffix...

In my years of collecting these bikes I have seen two of these, along with several MC numbered bikes that also have an A suffix...

Does anyone know the reason/meaning of these numbers? When made?

Can post pictures if needed...

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## jkent (Jun 19, 2015)

Would love to see pictures.
I remember hearing that these where the early civilian frames that was converted to the "MG" frames for military use.
What type down tube do they have?
Are they all the same down tubes?
I will have to do some research but I promise that is what I read. and I remember haveing a conversation here on the Cabe about it.
I will see what I can find.
JKent


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 19, 2015)

All were the straight tube type...

Will post some pictures during the weekend...


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 20, 2015)

All have straight tubes!!


----------



## izee2 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Johan,
 I cant help with the "A" suffix but I'm really impressed with you having 3 known examples within 5 serial #'s of each other. Are those bikes in a collection together or did you see them through out the years? 
 Tom


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 20, 2015)

The MC bikes were sold through Ebay or the G503 shortly after one-other a couple of years ago...

I believe they were all located in CA, one of them ended up in a Belgian collection...

If you search the G503 forum with those frame numbers, topics should come up..


----------



## izee2 (Jun 22, 2015)

I did a little searching about the "A" suffix. All I found was that Columbia used it in 1944 with a "w" prefix.  Maybe these bikes were from the 44' run.


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, that was my hunch too...


----------

